# [resolved]legacy driver problem



## bigheart67 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi Guys (and girls!)

here's my problem:

a few days ago a was hit by something wich lead to a repair installation of my windows xp sp2.

everything got bac to normal... except for this:

every 1/2 hour or so my computer get's the blue screen with the following message:

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON-BASED_AREA

STOP:0X00000050 (0XB2ADE7E0,0X00000001,0XF84FECA8,0X00000000)

DVF55.SYS-ADRESS F84FECA8 BASE AT F84EE00 DATESTAMP 4695087C

now, i've look everywhere for that file and never found it. all i get is a reference in the registry as follow:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CONTROLSET003\ENUM\ROOT\LEGACY_DVF55\0000

NAME:SERVICE
TYPE: REG_SZ
DATA: DVF55

NAME: LEGACY
TYPE: REG_DWORD
DATA: 0X1

NAME: CONFIGFLAGS
TYPE: REG_DWORD
DATA: 0X0

NAME: CLASS
TYPE: REG_SZ
DATA: LEGACYDRIVER

NAME:CLASSGUID
TYPE: REG_SZ
DATA: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F875ED1}

NAMEEVICEDESC
TYPE: REG_SZ
DATA: DVF55

NAME: CAPABILITIES
TYPE: REG_DWORD
DATA: 0X0

I've search all over the net and all over this tech forum but did not find anything about dvf55.

sounds like a memory problem but someone told me that is probably link to a video card. got any idea?

thanks in advance

Ben


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: legacy driver problem*

Im impressed!!!

Microsoft do not list this as an XP error! WIndows NT and 2000 yes but not XP. That said, it would account for the "legacy" details.

I can only offer That 90% of blue screen errors are memory related.

You did not say what happend to your system that required a repair install this may have been useful.

It is rare but not impossible to have a corrupt install. Where windows runs but is very buggy. (more than usual LOL).

Try going to microsoft and checking for all XP updates 

http://www.update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/default.aspx?ln=en-us


----------



## bigheart67 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: legacy driver problem*

Thanks changeling!:wave:

My original problem was a corrupt version of panda antivirus system where the program would detect all of windows exec file as virus and remove them from the system!!! now try to open windows without services.exe or ntdis.sys and so on....

so i removed panda and did a repair install cos i needed the info on the drive. This is the heart of a POS system for my business.

anyway... i will follow my gut instinct and get a few bar of memory and try it.

i will let you know what happens

thanks again for your input


Ben


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: legacy driver problem*

i have never struck this one before
PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON-BASED_AREA
the error no.comes up as this
STOP: 0x00000050 Page_Fault_In_Non-Paged_Area
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/329293
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/894278


----------



## bigheart67 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: legacy driver problem*

Hi again,

I did try to change my 2 memory bank but i got the same result.
My system still crash after 1/2 an hour or so:upset:

Now i'm thinking that since i don't find any file name dvf55.sys anywhere on my computer, should i just delete the registry key ?

Any kind of input would be greatly appreciated

thanks again

Ben


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: legacy driver problem*

from the f8 menu try
last known good configuration
if you mess with the registry,make sure you do a backup first


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: legacy driver problem*

If the above does not work, Try running memtest. http://www.memtest86.com/

This will check for problems with your memory chips.


----------



## bigheart67 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: legacy driver problem*

Hi again...

I've done all the memory test (DELL,memtest,windows crash diagnostic,etc...)and my system is free of any bugs (yeah right!!)

i've tried to delete the legacy key but windows tells me that it can not delete it since it is in use.

Once again i've search all the computer and did not find any trace of a file named DVF55.SYS

DELL does not have a clue of what i'm talking about

microsoft does not have a clue of what i'm talking about (they were suppose to come back to me yesterday, but still no answer. 

anybody out there with a suggestion,clue,idea?

thanks again 

Ben


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: legacy driver problem*

this is the closest i cold come to it
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/319811

first tap f8 when booting and from the options try
last known good configuration


----------



## bigheart67 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: legacy driver problem*

EUREKA!!!!

Hi again,

I think i found my problem,

I've been running without a blue screen for 2 1/2 days now....

When i did my repair installation, windows took the same accounts as before and as a good (please read lasy) tech i did all my things in the admin account when there was a administrator account. So when i finally realised that and open the administrator account, windows installed a few files and probably restore this mistery driver.

What a rookie mistake....

In the words of Sylvester the cat son:

I'M SO ASHAAAAMED! :embarased

THANK YOU everybody for your input

talk (write) to you soon


Ben


----------

